# Four Color to Fantasy...some questions...



## Great Cthulhu (Sep 26, 2002)

Going through one of my copies of FCtF I noticed that one thing it lacked was a system for determining saving throws. You might find this under individual power descriptions and I thing that is supposed to be the standard (10 + 1/2 power ranks = Save difficulty class?). But several powers mention saves with no DC or way to generate DCs mentioned (Status Sense, Telepathic Charm). Do I use that formula?

Is there a way to spend Hero Points to raise save DCs? I was thinking two Hero Points per +1 DC modifier (so I guess 2 power ranks per plus one DC). 

Does a characters ability modifiers add to save DCs at all?

Could you use a feat like 'Spell Focus and Improved Spell Focus' to raise power DCs? I would say rename them 'Power Focus' and affecting only one power at a time.

Thank you!

PS...I really loved this pdf! I cant wait for the Big Book of Superpowers to come out!


----------



## Blacksad (Oct 13, 2002)

I think that you're right with the default formula from p71.

On increasing those DC, You should post your idea in the threads to add contents for the big book of superpowers.


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2002)

I did just that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 30, 2002)

> Missing Superpower: "Ageless". This is actually called Immunity to Aging, and is as follows: It has a base rank of 1, and basically gives you the monk's ability to not suffer the penalties of aging, though you still die when your time is up. For 1 more rank, you just don't die of old age; only injury or violence can kill you.




Just wanted to be clear on this...so, if you take the base rank of the power only, you gain the mental ability stat bonuses as you age, but not the physical stat penalties, right?

If you take it for two ranks, then you basically have the same as I said above, but you just never die, is that correct? Or do you still suffer the physical aging penalties this way? The way that part of the power is phrased is slightly nebulous.

This last question is rather dumb, but it has to be asked anyway; if you have already gone through some aging bonuses/penalties before taking this power, they remain unchanged, yes?

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes to all three.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 30, 2002)

But, the cost for ageless is generally assuming that you're playing a character of standard adult age.  It was mostly to just put a modest cost on the ability not to die of old age.  If you're making a character who starts off at age 90, but with the body of a nubile 18 year old, then the cost should be higher, because you're actually getting benefits from the power, rather than just negating penalties.

Actually, I think a GM would be fair to require you to use HrPs to pay for your increased Int, Wis, and Cha from old age if you want to make an older character with no stat penalties.  I might just want to ammend that.

Wow, we have a long list of ammendments to make in the Big Book.


----------

